# Jodi Murphy Havanese grooming video



## Pixiesmom

All of you DIY groomers, I just got this email:

_Hi Beth,
I just wanted to let you know I just finish filming my Havanese DVD. It should be ready in about 2 weeks. Have you tried grooming Pixie Puff yet? If you are interested in the DVD just check my website in about 2 weeks. I did two trims, a long trim and a shorter trim.

Jodi_

I know some of you guys have purchased "how to" dvds from her before. This would be really interesting to watch. She offered to groom Pixie at a seminar last Oct, but it never materialized. She seems like a nice lady. I'm embarrassed to admit that I wimped out and started taking her back to the groomer! She was beginning to look like Cousin It.


----------



## lfung5

What the website? 
Thanks!


----------



## Pixiesmom

http://www.jodimurphy.net/

I had to look it up-it wasn't in the email.


----------



## lfung5

Please BUMP this thread when the DVD is ready for purchase. I might also get the puppycut DVD, since I keep my guys at about 1/2".

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have several DVD's on Jodi. I want to know when the DVD is ready also.


----------



## lfung5

It looks like there's a puppycut video in the bundle. I don't want the entire bundle. Can I just get the Hav DVD and the puppycut one? I wonder if the Hav video will have a puppycut on it. I think with the way I keep my guys short, maybe that's all I need. Does anyone have a video from her that would be suitable for my guys? If so, what's the name of it?


----------



## Pixiesmom

Linda I would email her and ask.
I did and she began to correspond with me, which was pleasantly unexpected. She does say that there's a longer and shorter trim on the dvd, but not too sure how short.


----------



## lfung5

I just emailed her. Thanks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I just emailed her also.


----------



## juliav

I emailed her before, this past tuesday and sometime last november. I never heard back.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The new video is out in two weeks (long and short hair) Havanese. Jodi just emailed me back. She said to check her Website then....so, I am guessing sometime in the middle of February.


----------



## Leslie

I don't get it. I saw it at the Groom Expo in February. I even had it in my hand but, decided I didn't have the extra $60 to spend at that time. So, I just went to her website to finally order it and it's not there :suspicious: What's up w/that?


----------



## lfung5

I know, where oh where is it?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I couldn't find it either.


----------



## lfung5

The video is on her website now! i just ordered it!!


----------



## kelrobin

Please post what you think of it. I am very interested, but the clip sample was not available yet. I would love a review from someone . . .


----------



## mintchip

kelrobin said:


> Please post what you think of it. I am very interested, but the clip sample was not available yet. I would love a review from someone . . .


Me too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So glad the video is finally arrived! 

If I get real desperate and want some extra tips, I will order the video this Summer. In the mean time, the hair is growing, I do not need any incentives right now to trim Dexter.....I know if I see this video, I know I will have to try the grooming techniques.


----------



## Sheri

Yes, please give us a critique'! How long it is, what she covers, what you think of it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trish

Hi Linda I would also love to hear your critique of the video...always enjoy viewing someone else's "way" of doing things. Always looking for a new approach to keep my guys looking trim and neat!!!


----------



## good buddy

lfung5 said:


> The video is on her website now! i just ordered it!!


Linda you are the last person that needs it. I think you do a fabulous job of grooming your dogs! Please let us know what you think of it though. I'm always looking to learn more tips and tricks.


----------



## Poornima

Linda, I too would love to hear your critique. Thanks!


----------



## lfung5

Sure! I will let everyone know what I think. 

Poornima- I'd do almost anything for your Salsa See you in May!


----------



## ls-indy

I LOVE Jodi Murphy's DVDs. I bought:

The Havanese (it's 80 minutes long!)
Snap-On Combs - Theory & Techniques (100 mins)
Scissoring: Theory & Techniques (60 mins)
Thinning Shears: Theory & Technique (60 mins)
The Puppy Cut (60 mins)
Smart Start - The Basics
Tips, Techniques and Finishing Touches

I've never seen any other grooming DVDs but I think these are EXCELLENT. Jodi explains each step in great detail. I feel much more confident about all aspects of grooming - especially clippers!

The Havanese DVD shows 2 different lengths. The first is a scissored cut and the second is a shorter clipper cut on the same havie. She does a good job of explaining how to blend the head with the body and how to eliminate lines in the coat. 

Jodi is very friendly. I have e-mailed her several times with questions about scissors, blenders and grooming sprays (she uses Crown Royale Magic Touch Grooming Spray- #2 for drop coat breeds and #3 on poodle type coats). I've sent her pics of Daisy and Beau and described their coats: Daisy has the cottony type and Beau is more "wash and wear" silky. She recommended the "Shaper" blenders as best for their coat types. I plan to get them (and her comb) for my birthday later this month. I also need 8.5" curved and straight shears...

Also - for those ordering the Puppy Cut DVD - I played her DVDs on a Blue Ray player and they all worked correctly EXCEPT the Puppy Coat one. I couldn't get any sound on the blue ray.... Jodi sent me a replacement DVD and I had the same problem...but she had checked it before she mailed it and KNEW it was okay. I dug out an older regular DVD player and the Puppy Cut worked perfectly on it....

Attn: Leeann - I lent them to Kim while I was on vacation and she loved them too!


----------



## mintchip

ls-indy said:


> I LOVE Jodi Murphy's DVDs. I bought:
> 
> The Havanese (it's 80 minutes long!)
> Snap-On Combs - Theory & Techniques (100 mins)
> Scissoring: Theory & Techniques (60 mins)
> Thinning Shears: Theory & Technique (60 mins)
> The Puppy Cut (60 mins)
> Smart Start - The Basics
> Tips, Techniques and Finishing Touches
> 
> I've never seen any other grooming DVDs but I think these are EXCELLENT. Jodi explains each step in great detail. I feel much more confident about all aspects of grooming - especially clippers!
> 
> The Havanese DVD shows 2 different lengths. The first is a scissored cut and the second is a shorter clipper cut on the same havie. She does a good job of explaining how to blend the head with the body and how to eliminate lines in the coat.
> 
> Jodi is very friendly. I have e-mailed her several times with questions about scissors, blenders and grooming sprays (she uses Crown Royale Magic Touch Grooming Spray- #2 for drop coat breeds and #3 on poodle type coats). I've sent her pics of Daisy and Beau and described their coats: Daisy has the cottony type and Beau is more "wash and wear" silky. She recommended the "Shaper" blenders as best for their coat types. I plan to get them (and her comb) for my birthday later this month. I also need 8.5" curved and straight shears...
> 
> Also - for those ordering the Puppy Cut DVD - I played her DVDs on a Blue Ray player and they all worked correctly EXCEPT the Puppy Coat one. I couldn't get any sound on the blue ray.... Jodi sent me a replacement DVD and I had the same problem...but she had checked it before she mailed it and KNEW it was okay. I dug out an older regular DVD player and the Puppy Cut worked perfectly on it....
> 
> Attn: Leeann - I lent them to Kim while I was on vacation and she loved them too!


Boy that came quick! Thanks for the review. When did you order your copy?


----------



## BeverlyA

Thank you so much for the review Lynda! I have heard wonderful things about Linda and her DVDs.
Do you feel the puppy cut DVD is helpful even with the Havanese short cut DVD?

Beverly


----------



## good buddy

Oh so nice to get anothers opinions! Lynda, which of the tapes did you find the most useful? I might try the Havanese one and maybe the scissoring one-was that one good?


----------



## Poornima

Thanks Lynda for your inputs! I was considering the Havanese, the puppy cut and scissoring. Would that cover the basics? 

I wish the Havanese clip was available.


----------



## good buddy

Poornima said:


> Thanks Lynda for your inputs! I was considering the Havanese, the puppy cut and scissoring. Would that cover the basics?
> 
> I wish the Havanese clip was available.


Me too. I wanted to get a better idea about the Havanese one.


----------



## ls-indy

mintchip said:


> Boy that came quick! Thanks for the review. When did you order your copy?


I received my DVDs mid-March. I had sent her an e-mail asking when the Havanese DVD would be available as I was holding off ordering the other DVDs I wanted until I could have them all shipped at once to save freight. Jodi said she had the Havanese DVD - but it hadn't been added to her ordering web-site. She was willing to work around the problem (I ordered two of a different DVD and she knew to "swap it out" for the Havanese DVD). She did not want to start trying to process a bunch of orders this way because of the chance of errors in shipping the wrong DVDs. Jodi was very kind to help me with this because I was ordering a DVD for a friend I was going to see the end of March and I wanted to be able to deliver her DVD when I went to visit.... This is Jodi's busy season with shows - and I still can't believe how nice she has been taking time to answer my e-mail questions etc. I'm very happy with the DVDs!


----------



## ls-indy

*Jodi Murphy DVDs*

I guess everyone's level of experience is different and that would determine which DVDs would be most useful to them.

I've always trimmed Daisy and Beau with scissors and used the (Stylique?) very small trimmer on the paws. I had never used full size clippers on either of them!

After viewing them all - if I was going to leave one out - it would be the puppy cut DVD as lots of the info is covered in the other DVDs. Maybe this one just frustrates me because I have to watch it downstairs because it wouldn't play on the Blu Ray player like the other ones???

The snap-on comb DVD taught me alot about metal combs vs plastic combs and proper technique to avoid "ledges". The scissoring DVD was awesome. I plan to order larger scissors rather than the smaller (human) cosmetology scissors I've been using. The curved scissors are important to "sculpt" the hair. The thinning shears DVD teaches a lot more than I expected. Jodi uses different types of thinning shears for different coats and she show you how to BLEND with the toothed shears to eliminate ledges or bumps or any uneven spots. I never new how important they are to the finished look. Jodi sells the thinning shears and a large comb she uses to extend the hair away from the body while scissoring. I plan to order the comb and the thinning shears from her.

Jodi's teaching style is excellent. She covers everything in great detail. I just needed to learn SOOOOO much that I feel all of the DVDs I got were necessary for me. However, I think even experienced groomers would learn from her.....


----------



## Leslie

Lynda~ Which 2, of the ones you own, would you say are the most helpful must-haves for us novice groomers? My pocketbook can't handle more than that right now


----------



## ls-indy

good buddy said:


> Me too. I wanted to get a better idea about the Havanese one.


The Havanese DVD does NOT cover keeping your Havie in a full "show coat". The DVD is aimed at teaching professional groomers two different lengths they can try with their customers. The longer scissored cut show you how to establish a top line, a bottom line and blend the two. She shows exactly how to do feet and legs. I especially like the parts on how to remove "bulk" around the neck and how to keep the havie face - but balance the length of the facial area to the body hair length. (I with I could do a better job describing this.....)

Jodi says if the client doesn't keep the mats out at that length she then recommends the shorter cut (or if the customer just prefers the shorter look) She then uses the clippers on the same havie. She covers different ways to do their tail (leaving it natural of "fanning" the length).

She shows how to do a sanitary trim, how to groom around testicles, how to trim butts!

The only part I still need info is on the ear length. Someone had previously trimmed up the ears and she didn't have much to work with. (It was the first time she groomed this havie...) On the second trim, she did clean up the ends of his ears a bit... maybe ear length is personal preference...

She does the pillar like legs on the front and she sculpts angles on the back legs and blends the hair length to the feet and rear. She shows you how to take bulk out on the top of the rear feet....

I feel the Havanese DVD was excellent - but I wouldn't give up my copies of the scissoring, snap-on combs or the thinning shears DVDs as I learned so much from them. She teaches you how to select grooming tools as well as use them correctly!

Normally, I can learn something by reading instructions (like knitting or crochet). But I could never follow written instructions on dog grooming and understand precisely what to do. These DVDs taught me everything I need to know! Jodi shows you exactly how to position your dog and how to position yourself in relation to the dog, and how to hold up legs etc to better access the cutting area....

I viewed the DVDs three weeks ago before we left on vacation - so I am probably leaving out a lot of what is covered on the DVD. We just got back and I need to watch them again before tackling Daisy and Beau again. But first I need to catch up on the laundry...LOL

Hope this helps...


----------



## good buddy

ls-indy said:


> She shows exactly how to do feet and legs.
> 
> Hope this helps...


This part would be a big help! Most videos I've seen that show legs are dogs with very curly hair or cutting the hair very short so the hair is fluffed out to the sides and then trimmed. I like my dogs in longer cuts and the hair does not fluff out for cutting so I could use help in scissoring the legs.


----------



## Poornima

ls-indy said:


> I especially like the parts on how to remove "bulk" around the neck and how to keep the havie face - but balance the length of the facial area to the body hair length. (I with I could do a better job describing this.....)
> 
> Hope this helps...


I need to help on that for sure.


----------



## Poornima

Leslie said:


> Lynda~ Which 2, of the ones you own, would you say are the most helpful must-haves for us novice groomers? My pocketbook can't handle more than that right now


I would like to know the answer to that as well...... After having blown some serious dough on a well deserving AC Grayhound comb, I better plan for only the must-haves for now


----------



## ls-indy

Leslie said:


> Lynda~ Which 2, of the ones you own, would you say are the most helpful must-haves for us novice groomers? My pocketbook can't handle more than that right now


WOW - That's a tough question. The Havanese Grooming DVD for sure... Jodi does show scissor-work, clipper-work and thinning shear-work on the Havie DVD so you get a taste of each of the other DVDs. I didn't know anything about professional grooming scissors, curved scissors, thinning shears or clipper combs, so I learned a lot from each of the DVD's....

I couldn't just pick one more. I guess it would depend on your area of strength or weakness. Probably the Scissoring or the Thinning Shears DVDs would be my second choice....

Maybe those interested can purchase different ones and swap them after viewing? That is tough though - because I feel the need to go back and watch certain parts over again....especially NOW after being gone and not seeing them for a couple of weeks.

After watching them, I gave Daisy and Beau baths and then started grooming them. They got lots of "breaks" because I would stop and watch a section of the DVDs every once in a while. I was frustrated because I don't have the correct scissors, thinning shears or comb. At least my clippers are good!

My DH said to order the scissors etc for my birthday. Works for him since he doesn't have to try to figure out a gift! LOL Expensive, but will save $$$$ when compared to paying for a groomer! Jodi makes it look so easy!

I have to say I was much more confident working around their faces and feet. Helps to know what you're working toward...


----------



## good buddy

Whooo! I bet you're looking forward to your birthday then this year! I like that the Havanese one shows different techniques. I think I'll get that one first and then decide if I want to get another. How long are the videos?


----------



## ls-indy

good buddy said:


> Whooo! I bet you're looking forward to your birthday then this year! I like that the Havanese one shows different techniques. I think I'll get that one first and then decide if I want to get another. How long are the videos?


The Havanese (it's 80 minutes long!)
Snap-On Combs - Theory & Techniques (100 mins)
Scissoring: Theory & Techniques (60 mins)
Thinning Shears: Theory & Technique (60 mins)
The Puppy Cut (60 mins)


----------



## good buddy

Lynda thank you for checking that for me. It's good to hear they are a nice long length.


----------



## gabdyl

Linda (lfung) did you have a chance to preview this? I am really interested in hearing your thoughts because I try to copy your puppy cut (still not there yet!) and I like your method of using the clippers for 90% of the cut....


----------



## lfung5

Hi Guys,
I received the DVD, but have not had a chance to watch it. Work has been so busy, but i hope to watch it in the next few weeks. I will keep you posted


----------



## lfung5

Just to update anyone who was interested in the DVD. I watched it tonight and I feel it was worth the money. I picked up a lot of useful tips. Seems I was doing almost everything wrong! I like her demonstration of the shorter cut, because I don't have time to scissor my guys. I will probably use a few of her techniques, but I like a more rugged look. Her finished product was so perfect and even. As nice as it looks, I prefer a my guys looking more shaggy


----------



## brugmansia

After reading the reviews here, and pondering a bit, I just ordered The Havanese DVD, Smart Start-The Basics, Tools of the Trade and Tips, Techniques & Finishing Touches to start with. I figured I would begin with those first. I've been doing my own grooming for the past 19 months, ever since we got Dickson. I do have the grooming book From Nose to Tail, which has helped a lot, but I still need some type of visual as I'm unsure of certain things. I definitely don't know anything about clippers and all.


----------



## ls-indy

lfung5 said:


> Just to update anyone who was interested in the DVD. I watched it tonight and I feel it was worth the money. I picked up a lot of useful tips. Seems I was doing almost everything wrong! I like her demonstration of the shorter cut, because I don't have time to scissor my guys. I will probably use a few of her techniques, but I like a more rugged look. Her finished product was so perfect and even. As nice as it looks, I prefer a my guys looking more shaggy


Linda - Like you, I picked up a lot of useful tips. Daisy & Beau are more rugged looking too... I've been using 3/4" guard on their body and 1/2" guard on their legs. I "back-comb" the hair and even up everything with the blenders I got from Jodi. I also bought the large grooming comb and its very useful. I still struggle with the feet.... I love them trimmed shorter. Now they love to cuddle up because I'm not attacking them with the combs and brushes... They love their long walks in the woods - and I just couldn't keep them long.

Jodi's videos gave me the confidence to pick up the clippers and go for it!


----------



## brugmansia

I just received my DVDs and watched the Havanese grooming one and I agree with everyone here. I keep both Luna and Dickson in their long coat, but I can see where I can make lots of improvements plus I learned a lot about the different types of scissors and all. Looking forward to watching the rest to pick up more tips and get my confidence up more.

Is-indy-Thanks for mentioning the DVD and for all the information you posted on them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am afraid if I get the DVD's I might have a greater temptation to clip Dexter...I am holding out as long as I can...


----------



## irnfit

Sylvia, after seeing Luna and Dickson at the playdate, I think you are doing a great job with their grooming. They both looked beautiful, and Luna has that beautiful silky coat.


----------



## brugmansia

Thanks Michele! Your two look great too!!! And it was great seeing you all yesterday. Luna is in some ways the easy one to groom since I've been sort of maintaining what the groomer did. She hasn't been to the groomer since we got Dickson. Dickson on the other hand I'm doing all on my own and his coat is so different from Luna's. I have to shape his paws. They're a mess.


----------



## irnfit

They're all so different. Shelby looks like she would be the easy one, but she mats like crazy. Kodi is a breeze. I can wash him, let him air dry, and then brush him with no problem. I have to brush Shelby right after her bath or we are in for a tough time, and her paws mat the worst.


----------



## Leslie

I received my DVD today! :clap2: I thought it was cute they included a mini bag of popcorn with it :biggrin1: I'm hoping to be able to watch it tomorrow. op2:


----------



## DorothyS

Lynda, your reviews of the DVDs was most helpful, as I probably wouldn't order them otherwise. But now I am going to try the Havanese one and probably the scissoring (since this is how I first groomed my guys, and really felt like I was just "winging" it). I admit that since taking the plunge and cutting down their coats, I am tempted to go even shorter, especially with Pixie, as her fur is so very thick, yet fine, that it is still a bit of work to brush. I have discovered that I really like that soft, bunny-like feel when their fur is shorter!


----------



## ls-indy

DorothyS said:


> Lynda, your reviews of the DVDs was most helpful, as I probably wouldn't order them otherwise. But now I am going to try the Havanese one and probably the scissoring (since this is how I first groomed my guys, and really felt like I was just "winging" it). I admit that since taking the plunge and cutting down their coats, I am tempted to go even shorter, especially with Pixie, as her fur is so very thick, yet fine, that it is still a bit of work to brush. I have discovered that I really like that soft, bunny-like feel when their fur is shorter!


Dorothy, thank you for your kind comments! I noticed that Jodi Murphy has a new DVD called Tools of the Trade thats only $4.50 that discusses ALL grooming equipment. I might order it just to get more info on tools. Also - I LOVE her comb! Its only $12.99 and has become my favorite grooming comb even though I have more expensive Chris Christensen combs... Daisy's coat is the cottony kind that mats like crazy....so I really like keeping her short. Beau's is silky and less prone to matting - but he's a typical boy and seems to get dirtier more quickly. They seem happier in the shorter coats and don't shy away from combing or brushing as much as they used to. I still need to do a bit more work on their ears and face but here are this week's grooming results:


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> I received my DVD today! :clap2: I thought it was cute they included a mini bag of popcorn with it :biggrin1: I'm hoping to be able to watch it tomorrow. op2:


How long did it take to get to you?? I'm anxiously waiting for mine to arrive! :dance:


----------



## Poornima

I got my Havanese DVD a while ago. I just watched it. My groomer had taught me how to do the trimming with shears , scissors and clip on combs and I was happy to see that Jodi has similar approach. The DVD is worth to have in your collection of "all things grooming". I noticed that the comb she uses is similar to the one I got (Ashley Craig's Grayhound Ultra Plus) http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11488

Jodi mentioned a couple of times she used her "outliner" shears but didn't mentioned the other shears she used. I think I need to order her grooming equipment DVD Lynda mentioned.

Lynda, you have done an excellent grooming job with Daisy and Beau. Thanks for sharing your feedback!


----------



## ls-indy

Poornima said:


> I got my Havanese DVD a while ago. I just watched it. My groomer had taught me how to do the trimming with shears , scissors and clip on combs and I was happy to see that Jodi has similar approach. The DVD is worth to have in your collection of "all things grooming". I noticed that the comb she uses is similar to the one I got (Ashley Craig's Grayhound Ultra Plus) http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11488
> 
> Jodi mentioned a couple of times she used her "outliner" shears but didn't mentioned the other shears she used. I think I need to order her grooming equipment DVD Lynda mentioned.
> 
> Lynda, you have done an excellent grooming job with Daisy and Beau. Thanks for sharing your feedback!


Thanks, Poonima. I bought Jodi's comb and I love it. Even though I have other combs (CC ones....) I use Jodi's all the time. Not just when I'm clipping and scissoring - but for everyday combing as well. Plus - Its only $12.95 which is a real bargain.

The shears that Jodi sells are all what I would refer to as thinning shears (they have teeth). I bought Jodi's SHAPERS based on the e-mail I received from her after describing Daisy & Beau's coat types to her (see e-mail below) I then bought the Kenchii Scorpions - both the straight and the curved shears - in 8" length. I love the curved blades!

_*"Jodi - Thanks so much for taking the time to respond to my questions. I have a birthday coming up and plan to order your comb and probably the Blenders. Daisy has a "cottony" texture coat. Thinner coat, but mats easily and is best kept trimmed pretty short. She needs to be combed out daily. Beau has more of a "wash and wear" coat. It is thicker, but not prone too matting. He can got 2 weeks and not mat. Do you think the Blenders would be best from this description?

Thanks, Lynda

PS - I can't believe your so thoughtful!"

"Hi Lynda,

Actually I'm thinking for you to go with the Shapers instead. They would be best for those two coat types. They are beautiful shears, you will love them.

Thanks!!

Jodi"*_


----------



## Poornima

ls-indy said:


> Thanks, Poonima. I bought Jodi's comb and I love it. Even though I have other combs (CC ones....) I use Jodi's all the time. Not just when I'm clipping and scissoring - but for everyday combing as well. Plus - Its only $12.95 which is a real bargain.
> 
> *The shears that Jodi sells are all what I would refer to as thinning shears (they have teeth). I bought Jodi's SHAPERS based on the e-mail I received from her after describing Daisy & Beau's coat types to her (see e-mail below) I then bought the Kenchii Scorpions - both the straight and the curved shears - in 8" length. I love the curved blades! *
> 
> Jodi"[/B][/I]


Emphasis mine. Well, considering the price of the whole set or individul shears, I need to put this on my wish list for now.


----------



## ls-indy

Poornima said:


> Emphasis mine. Well, considering the price of the whole set or individul shears, I need to put this on my wish list for now.


I was lucky that my birthday was in April. When my DH asked me what I wanted - i told him not to worry about it....I would just order some dog grooming tools i was wanting! 

Plus - He was in favor once he realized how much we are saving with me doing the grooming!


----------



## good buddy

ls-indy said:


> The shears that Jodi sells are all what I would refer to as thinning shears (they have teeth).


Well after shopping the 'net today what I'm seeing is for the most part shears listed as blenders have deeper grooves cut into the scissor blade and those labeled thinners are more likely to have shallow grooves in the blade. I don't know how that really applies though. Jodi was using ones with the deeper grooves to take out the cut lines and blend the coat so?? :decision: I ordered the Kenchii ones.


----------

